
How to Fly - SirLJ
https://www.nytimes.com/guides/travel/how-to-fly
======
jaclaz
Original title is "How to Have a Good Flight".

How to Fly is another thing:

[http://www.extremelysmart.com/humor/howtofly.php](http://www.extremelysmart.com/humor/howtofly.php)

